# Commercial source for offset rings?



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I have to enlarge the opening in my router table to install the Unilift I just purchased. The opening needs to be 1/2" smaller than the template supplied by Woodpeckers (which appears to be an exact match for the top plate of the unilift). My largest template guide is 51/64" OD so there is no bit that will get me a 1/2" offset so I can use the supplied template. Is there a commercial source for the offset rings I've seen on this site? If not, I suppose I could also replace the bearing on my pattern bit with a larger diameter bearing. Any ideas as to who might supply them? I don't want to cut out the hole with my jigsaw, I'm looking for something more finished looking. The material is plastic coated mdf.
rstermer


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Onr dolution, although not inexpensive, is to replace your router baseplate with one that accepts 1-1/2 OD bushings, such as provided by OP and Veritas. Then a 1/2" bit gets you 1/2".

I have an old RE600 with a 3.75" base plate hole and want to be able to use bushings for portable routing using it, so that's what I'm going to do. 

OP offers a 7" ($22) round base for handheld use and an 11" plate ($40) designed for use as a table insert. Both are made with 1/4" phenolic. The 1-1/2"x1-3/8" bushing and nut runs another $24. Their 4-piece bushing set, nut and centering equipment set runs $53.

Veritas makes a 9" round one ($40), made of phenolic that is made for both hand-held and table use. The 1-1/2"x1-3/8" bushing and nut runs another $8. They sell a 6-bushing and ring set (no centering included) for $29.

Not an inexpensive solution, either way, but would help make the "finished look" easier.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ touts the advantages of the 1-1/2 OD setup. Hopefully he will chime in with more information.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

One thing I could do is to copy the template I have with a .25" offset and then do the same thing with the smaller copy I made to downsize by another .25", for a total downsize of 1/2". MDF is pretty inexpensive, I think a 2' x 4' sheet of 3/4" is around $9, so that would be a lot less than buying a new base and guides.
rstermer


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Why not build up the inside edges of the template to suit the template guide and bits that you have? Or make a new template, you only need 4 strips of wood, not a whole sheet of MDF to do so.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> Why not build up the inside edges of the template to suit the template guide and bits that you have? Or make a new template, you only need 4 strips of wood, not a whole sheet of MDF to do so.


The template corners have a fairly large radius, so doing what you are talking about would be fairly difficult to do whereas what I am talking about would be fairly easy for an inexperienced guy like me to accomplish and get a good result. Thanks for your suggestion. 
rstermer


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

To purchase a guide with a removable collar the easy way you can buy the Rousseau installation template kit. This gives you the perfect 1/2" offset you are looking for. You can always use the template for a photo frame...
To view at Woodcraft click here: Buy Template with Router Bushings, ROUSSEAU Deluxe Router Baseplate &


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

Off sets don't need to be round,they can be square,,,this will let you get into the corners without the big radius..if you use a 1/8" bit you can Almost get a square corner,and the best part you can just slip them on and off the guide ...by using just one guide for all the jobs 


===========


rstermer said:


> The template corners have a fairly large radius, so doing what you are talking about would be fairly difficult to do whereas what I am talking about would be fairly easy for an inexperienced guy like me to accomplish and get a good result. Thanks for your suggestion.
> rstermer


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

rstermer said:


> The template corners have a fairly large radius, so doing what you are talking about would be fairly difficult to do whereas what I am talking about would be fairly easy for an inexperienced guy like me to accomplish and get a good result. Thanks for your suggestion.
> rstermer



Mike- As I continue to look at it I believe you are correct. If I select the right diameter cutter, I will get a radius in the corner which matches the radius of the template corners. That should solve my problem pretty easily. 
Thanks,
rstermer


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

OP offers a 7" ($22) round base

hi Jim, i think this is a square base, i may be wrong?

also, its very easy to make or drill out any plate to accept the 1 1/2 " guide bushings.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

heres a picture of my insert plate"s snapin rings. i bought a second set and drilled it out to 1 1/2" i did this a while back. its not difficult.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

levon said:


> OP offers a 7" ($22) round base
> 
> hi Jim, i think this is a square base, i may be wrong?
> 
> also, its very easy to make or drill out any plate to accept the 1 1/2 " guide bushings.


You are correct, Levon. The higher price was for the larger square plate.


----------

